# Uber Pet.. anyone had a job yet?



## NewcastleRH (Mar 25, 2020)

Interested in hearing your experience!


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Hahahaha... uber pet.
me.


----------



## NewcastleRH (Mar 25, 2020)

ghrdrd said:


> Hahahaha... uber pet.
> me.


And?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

NewcastleRH said:


> Interested in hearing your experience!


I had one when they started it in chicago
The guy had a small well behaved dog that sat in his lap
Ride paid a couple dollars more than usual 
It was a pleasant ride for me &#128512;


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Haven't had an Uber Pet, but I had my first Uber Connect ping today, although I delivered a person, not a package. He just selected the wrong ride.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Uber Pet riders in Australia pay (in addition to the surcharge) a booking fee of $1.10 rather than the standard $0.55.

The significance of this is that all of the booking fee goes to Uber.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Illini said:


> Haven't had an Uber Pet, but I had my first Uber Connect ping today, although I delivered a person, not a package. He just selected the wrong ride.


They were saying connect was going to pay a little more. Did you notice?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I have and I've had no issues but I have an SUV. So I just lay the third row down and they go in the cargo area. Pretty decent tippers too


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They were saying connect was going to pay a little more. Did you notice?


Yes, and the key word is "little". 
3 cents more per mile, and 4 cents more per minute.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I had one when they started it in chicago
> The guy had a small well behaved dog that sat in his lap
> Ride paid a couple dollars more than usual
> It was a pleasant ride for me &#128512;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Uber Pet riders in Australia pay (in addition to the surcharge) a booking fee of $1.10 rather than the standard $0.55.
> 
> The significance of this is that all of the booking fee goes to Uber.


Uber is taking a huge burden taking on those pet rides.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here I believe it's a flat fee of $4 in which typically we get $3.19 but then again I haven't had one in about a month or so.


----------



## Neil in the middle (Nov 15, 2019)

Never ever.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I just had one on Thursday


----------

